# Theoretical question.



## Dr Gonzo (May 27, 2010)

I have a question. If you were walking toward a group of rowdy, rough looking biker types and you just knew something was about to kick off, which one MMA fighter would you choose to help you and why? I'm thinking maybe, Struve, Lesnar, Cain or Carwin.


----------



## Toxic (Mar 1, 2007)

Without a doubt Carwin for two reasons. Number one being that he is just a big scary dude and its half mental so intimidation is huge. Number two, one punch knock out power so if your in a group you want that ability to drop damn near any human being.


----------



## limba (Jul 21, 2009)

Overeem (and his brother maybe).

Source

Alistair has experience in bar fights and stuff like this. 
Plus, he is huge and can be very intimidating.

And we all know he can fight. 2-3 *Uberknees* and everyone would calm down.


----------



## Voiceless (Nov 8, 2010)

Anderson Silva and a comfortable armchair to watch some ballet.

But Carwin and Overeem would be a good choice out of the before mentioned reasons. You don't want a grappler against multiple attackers, so strikers with one punch power are the company of your choice in such a situation.

I guess prime Emelianenko and prime CroCop would do pretty well with their cold-bloodedness, too.

And of course prime Bas Rutten, only to see him doing his "looky looky what we got here - danga-dee-danga-dee-dong!" (and he actually fought multiple attackers a couple of times according to his stories)


----------



## Rauno (Nov 20, 2009)

Alistair Overeem. Didn't he get that scar from a bottle or something like that?


----------



## BobbyCooper (Oct 26, 2009)

Rauno said:


> Alistair Overeem. Didn't he get that scar from a bottle or something like that?


Same pick Rauno 

he's thw whole package!


----------



## Tabares (Mar 27, 2011)

Voiceless said:


> Anderson Silva and a comfortable armchair to watch some ballet.




this made me laugh


----------



## Rauno (Nov 20, 2009)

Shinya Aoki?


----------



## khoveraki (Jun 28, 2009)

Plus if he does the "throw down the gauntlet" thing he does to a crowd of thugs, they'd turn and run the other way, period.






Going a different way though, probably I'd like to be with Carwin, because when he gasses I'll be running way further ahead. It's like that thing with sharks. You don't have to swim faster than the shark, just faster than your friend.


----------



## kantowrestler (Jun 6, 2009)

Which in my opinion is a brutal philosophy. Not to mention sharks are not guaranteed to go after you anyways. But I think Dos Santos would beat Carwin if the two faced off in my opinion.


----------



## DeAngelo (Apr 10, 2011)

I would go with Shane. He has the best chance to knocking one out and moving on to the next person.


----------



## xeberus (Apr 23, 2007)

Alistair overeem hands down.

Didnt a very similar situation in question happen before? Something like half a dozen bouncers attacked his brother and alistair put all of them in the hospital and injured his hand on some of their faces?


----------



## Rauno (Nov 20, 2009)

Sure there are more skilled guy's out there but seeing this in front of me, i'd piss myself.


----------



## xeberus (Apr 23, 2007)

Rauno said:


> Sure there are more skilled guy's out there but seeing this in front of me, i'd piss myself.


oh jesus christ... seeing this exact thing in front of me.. id run away crying slightly ahead of a fresh trail of piss.


----------



## Davisty69 (May 24, 2007)

I picked carwin because of his one punch KO power. A street fight amongst groups is completely a battle of numbers. If Carwin could KO a couple guys quickly, we would severely strengthen our odds. 

For that same reason, I'd also pick Overeem or Chuck in his prime. 

It would be fun to see Jones in a street fight against a couple people. His imagination in a fight always amazes me.


----------



## Leed (Jan 3, 2010)

xeberus said:


> Alistair overeem hands down.
> 
> Didnt a very similar situation in question happen before? Something like half a dozen bouncers attacked his brother and alistair put all of them in the hospital and injured his hand on some of their faces?


I remember Bas telling a story of him beating up like 5 bouncers in Sweden and then going to jail for it. :thumb02:


----------



## kantowrestler (Jun 6, 2009)

Ok, I know Bas was a good fighter in his prime but he wasn't that good. Of course if he did do that he would go to jail. But whatever.


----------



## Rusty (Apr 13, 2010)

kantowrestler said:


> Ok, I know Bas was a good fighter in his prime but he wasn't that good. Of course if he did do that he would go to jail. But whatever.


He did go to jail you buttsniffer. Use your google fu:sign01:

I picked other because either I didn't see Bas or he wasn't a choice. Noone makes use of the ambience like El Guapo.


----------



## limba (Jul 21, 2009)

LMAO


----------



## Rusty (Apr 13, 2010)

Limba has a cave troll:thumbsup:

LOTR reference...


----------



## Rastaman (Feb 25, 2010)

JDS or Overeem. Or both.


----------



## xeberus (Apr 23, 2007)

> According to a recent blog post by current manager Bas Boon, as first reported by Fighter's Only, the current Strikeforce heavyweight champion suffered a hand infection after being involved in a nightclub brawl with security staff that wound up sending five bouncers to the hospital.
> 
> "Alistair attended some famous dance club with his brother Valentine," said Boon. "Went to the toilet and did not have coins to pay the toilet woman. Alistair told her he would pay a euro when he came back, because he did not have change. Then the security guard who was near by started to get involved. Brother Valentine saw the incident and also started asking what the problem was. They offered to pay, but by then 6 security guards came over surrounding them. The Overeem brothers were asked to leave, Alistair was already outside when he saw his brother Valentine fighting. Valentine still was discussing the situation on his way outside with one of the security guards hit Valentine in the face with a flash light. Three security guards dived onto Valentine and brother Alistair wanted to go back inside to help his brother. This resulted in five security guards in the hospital."


http://www.fiveknuckles.com/mma-news/Alistair-Overeem-injures-hand-in-bar-fight-sends-five-to-hospital.html

Article on alistairs bar fight 

i totally forgot about bas.

here is his bar fight 



> Bas Rutten set out to have a good time at Sweden's Spy Bar one night back in 1998. Unfortunately for Bas, the employees of the Spy Bar weren't big fans of his. "I was going to the Spy Bar in Sweden. When I walked in, the bouncers called me by my first name and then I knew that something was going to happen," Bas relates. No stranger to recognition, Bas decided to stay at the Stockholm hotspot and dance. After all, he had arrived with friends and was looking to have a good time. "Then I started to jump around Bas Rutten style which is just jumping and dancing to the music. Two bouncers came to me and asked me if I could come with them. I did and they put me in this fire escape room. There, one of them tells me that I have to leave. I said, 'okay, can you guys get my friend and tell him that I am out because he is also from Holland and doesn't know where to go here?"
> 
> Apparently looking for trouble, but not seeming to elicit the desired response from Bas' compliant tone, they resorted to more brutal tactics in order to bait Bas Rutten into fight. "That's where one of the two put a finger in my eye. I told him to stop, and that there was no reason to be aggressive. Then he put his finger in my other eye." Eye gouging is certainly beyond the realm of appropriate conduct for even The Spy Bar's notoriously rough bouncers. With his back literally against the wall, and his personal safety in harm's way, Bas reacted as instinct had taught him. "I KO'd the guy. Then the little guy jumped on me. They all had these little microphones in their ears. In no time there where three more."
> 
> ...


No link to where I copied the story from, because its the ass hole of internet mma forums.


----------



## kantowrestler (Jun 6, 2009)

I'd personally choose Randy. Though JDS and Alistair are good.


----------



## Davisty69 (May 24, 2007)

kantowrestler said:


> I'd personally choose Randy. Though JDS and Alistair are good.


I think Randy is a good choice if you want to avoid the fight. I could see him talking through it.


----------



## Rauno (Nov 20, 2009)

Wasn't there a celebrity party or sth like that where Bas unintentionally stepped on some footballers toe or sth like that? After what the huge guy asked bas if he wanted to step outside and Bas laughed and said sure. Later the dude apologized after he got to know who Bas was.


----------



## limba (Jul 21, 2009)

Rauno said:


> Wasn't there a celebrity party or sth like that where Bas unintentionally stepped on some footballers toe or sth like that? After what the huge guy asked bas if he wanted to step outside and Bas laughed and said sure. Later the dude apologized after he got to know who Bas was.


LOL yes!


----------



## BobbyCooper (Oct 26, 2009)

Gold :thumb02:

Have never heard that story before^^


----------



## Life B Ez (Jan 23, 2010)

El Guapo hands down, how did you make a poll and not include him?















^^^
Without gloves and mainly palm strikes.....

Oh and the guy can teach you how to help too.


----------



## Tabares (Mar 27, 2011)

what about joe rogan hahah


----------



## Davisty69 (May 24, 2007)

Tabares said:


> what about joe rogan hahah


Joe would just light a joint and make everyone friends


----------



## Relavate (Dec 21, 2010)

Wandy without a dude, His chuteboxing is straight street shit.


----------



## nbf79 (Nov 26, 2010)

Back in the day I'd have taken Chuck. 

Matt Hughes has a story in his book when Pat Miletich recalls a Brawl involving several UFC fighters in London after UFC 38. Tito was Ko'd by Lee Murray and at one point he says he looked round and Chuck was just KOing anyone that came near him.

I asked Chuck what really happened that night in a UFC Q&A session. He said he never saw what happenned with Tito and Lee Murray, He was too busy trying to defend himself.

I'd love to have a young crazy eyed Chuck on my side in any confrontation. He's real big in real life compared to what you see on TV.


----------



## Rauno (Nov 20, 2009)

Imagine a coked out Chuck Liddell watching your back. Shit would be crazy.


----------



## kantowrestler (Jun 6, 2009)

A coked out Chuck Liddell would be scary. He is crazy enough in the Octagon. Can you imagine the man when he is high?


----------



## HitOrGetHit (Jun 29, 2009)




----------



## kantowrestler (Jun 6, 2009)

Speaking of Kimbo, does anyone know what he's doing nowadays?


----------



## xeberus (Apr 23, 2007)

kantowrestler said:


> A coked out Chuck Liddell would be scary. He is crazy enough in the Octagon. Can you imagine the man when he is high?


oh jesus.. that would be scary



kantowrestler said:


> Speaking of Kimbo, does anyone know what he's doing nowadays?


yea I saw him this morning, dude gave me my sausage biscuit at mcdonalds. heard the guy is doing well, trying to get into the management program.


----------



## kantowrestler (Jun 6, 2009)

Yeah, a coked out Chuck would be scary. I don't think Kimbo is that low though. Right now I think he is filming his first major movie role outside movies like Blood and Bone.


----------



## Life B Ez (Jan 23, 2010)

kantowrestler said:


> Yeah, a coked out Chuck would be scary. I don't think Kimbo is that low though. Right now I think he is filming his first major movie role outside movies like Blood and Bone.


No you're right, he's not that low, he works at Burger King not McDonalds, and he's head cashier.


----------



## Mirage445 (Dec 20, 2006)

I'd probably go with Chuck Liddell or Tito Ortiz simply because everyone knows who they are.


----------



## kantowrestler (Jun 6, 2009)

Yeah, but remember that Chuck and Tito aren't the biggest guys out there. And also Life, Kimbo is actually filming the sequal to the Scorpian King. I'm not sure if he's playing a role similar to probably Randy Couture in the last one.


----------



## Mirage445 (Dec 20, 2006)

Doesn't matter how big they are, if they saw someone like Carwin they'd just think it was some big roid freak or some football player.

When you see Chuck, pretty much everyone knows him from knocking people out.


----------



## kantowrestler (Jun 6, 2009)

Well Carwin was in a roid issue but nothing was proven of that. But yeah if someone saw Carwin they would think about a football player. Chuck is the knockout artist and him high would be scary.


----------

